# new cannon t3i update 1.0.2



## amartin (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/cons...ebel_t3i_18_55mm_is_ii_kit#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you sir.  Doesn't look like it does much unless you have a speedlite 270, and shoot in 'live'.


----------

